# Finding a job



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm coming to Malaysia. My purpose of visit is traveling and I'll be going to Thailand after visiting KL and Taman Negara. But I'm thinking about finding a job as well. If I do, I'll have to get a work visa. Any ideas? What are the best ways to look for the job? I'm an MBA and need some sincere advice. Which city is best to look for a job?


----------



## juichuan (Apr 13, 2014)

you should start with Kuala Lumpur. 

how about having a search at Jobstreet? try google it.


----------

